# Research Question



## kiara (Apr 11, 2002)

Do you think a chef must have enthusiasm and a capacity for hard work rather than food preperation and presentation skills of a high standard?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Click here for a discussion of an eerily similar question: http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...&threadid=6739

And here for another: http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...&threadid=6746


----------

